# Fonciere and Habitation tax



## Reg Court

Hello everyone

My father lived in France for 20 years, but was in a care home in UK for 8 years. His fonciere and habitation tax was being paid from his pension. After my father passed away earlier this year, I am receiving the bills (forwarded from his care home). I still haven't paid anything, as unfortunately, I do not speak French. If I call any of of the phone numbers on the bills would I get to speak to someone in English. There is also overpayment of 6 months pension to be paid back. (I managed to write, with the help of google translate, to inform them.
The property has not been lived in for 8 years and is in complete disrepair. The services were turned off years ago, but I dont know how I would prove this, as I have no paperwork.

I have managed to get an English speaking solicitor in France to sort the estate out, although it is taking for ever. Would this solicitor be able to sort these payments out for me. Or would there be a high charge to do this? I am still waiting to find out how much the fees will be. The house is not worth much.

Thank you in advance for any information


----------



## Poloss

Good evening, you can pay taxes foncières via internet.
You'll have to set up an account here: Accueil
click on the "*English*" button
next: you are *an individual*
* - I am enquiring about - I manage and pay my taxes
- I am a non-resident. How can I connect to my personal account or set up one ?
- Online personal accounts for non-residents
- I am a non-resident. How can I connect to my personal account or set up one ?*

I hope that helps you


----------



## BackinFrance

Reg Court said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> My father lived in France for 20 years, but was in a care home in UK for 8 years. His fonciere and habitation tax was being paid from his pension. After my father passed away earlier this year, I am receiving the bills (forwarded from his care home). I still haven't paid anything, as unfortunately, I do not speak French. If I call any of of the phone numbers on the bills would I get to speak to someone in English. There is also overpayment of 6 months pension to be paid back. (I managed to write, with the help of google translate, to inform them.
> The property has not been lived in for 8 years and is in complete disrepair. The services were turned off years ago, but I dont know how I would prove this, as I have no paperwork.
> 
> I have managed to get an English speaking solicitor in France to sort the estate out, although it is taking for ever. Would this solicitor be able to sort these payments out for me. Or would there be a high charge to do this? I am still waiting to find out how much the fees will be. The house is not worth much.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any information


I assume you mean a notaire as opposed to a solicitor. It will be part of his job to sort out outstanding bills that are received prior to the estate being settled. You can either just send the bills to him or pay them yourself and then send him the bills with proof of payment by you.


----------



## Vivianda

Poloss said:


> Good evening, you can pay taxes foncières via internet. You'll have to set up an account here: Accueil click on the "*English*" button next: you are *an individual* * - I am enquiring about - I manage and pay my taxes - I am a non-resident. How can I connect to my personal account or set up one ? - Online personal accounts for non-residents - I am a non-resident. How can I connect to my personal account or set up one ?* I hope that helps you


 Thank you very much. I will try this. Do you know if I would be able to change the person responsible later on? Reason being, I want to pay all debts up to date and then I am probably going to renounce my share and let my step sibling have it ( he doesn’t have any money to pay it at present!).


----------



## Vivianda

BackinFrance said:


> I assume you mean a notaire as opposed to a solicitor. It will be part of his job to sort out outstanding bills that are received prior to the estate being settled. You can either just send the bills to him or pay them yourself and then send him the bills with proof of payment by you.


Thank you for your reply


----------



## BackinFrance

Vivianda said:


> Thank you very much. I will try this. Do you know if I would be able to change the person responsible later on? Reason being, I want to pay all debts up to date and then I am probably going to renounce my share and let my step sibling have it ( he doesn’t have any money to pay it at present!).











Accepter ou renoncer à la succession (option successorale)


Lorsque vous héritez, vous avez le choix entre 3 solutions. C'est ce qu'on appelle l'option successorale. Vous pouvez accepter purement et simplement la succession, accepter la succession à concurrence de l'actif net ou renoncer à la succession. L'obligation de payer les éventuelles dettes du...




www.service-public.fr




.

You need to be aware of the above.


----------



## Clic Clac

Have we got two OPs now ??


----------



## Vivianda

BackinFrance said:


> Accepter ou renoncer à la succession (option successorale)
> 
> 
> Lorsque vous héritez, vous avez le choix entre 3 solutions. C'est ce qu'on appelle l'option successorale. Vous pouvez accepter purement et simplement la succession, accepter la succession à concurrence de l'actif net ou renoncer à la succession. L'obligation de payer les éventuelles dettes du...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.service-public.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You need to be aware of the above.


Thank you for the link. Very interesting


----------



## Poloss

Vivianda said:


> Thank you very much. I will try this.
> Do you know if I would be able to change the person responsible later on?


Well, try and create an account
but if all the outstanding tax bills are still in the name of your deceased father,
I suppose you'll have to set up an account in his name.

Once the new owner has been registered with the French tax office,
they can create a new account to manage paying their taxes


----------

